# Window display



## Ohiosulator (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi all,

 Heres one of my window displays! Virtually every window in the kitchen is like this, some are 2 tier. All the others are fruit jars though. 








 Thanks!


----------



## epackage (Feb 22, 2013)

Looks cool, feel free to send the Missisquoi quart for being the first commenter....


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 22, 2013)

I was looking at those Cookie Jars. I'm a collector of those too. Tigger is a little out of place amongst those Shawnee Jars.


----------



## Ohiosulator (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks guys!

 That quart came from an antique shop here in northeast ohio for 10 bucks! Its got a bigger kick up than most pontiled bottles!


 Ans yeah, it is haha. My dad used to have a huge collection of cookie jars, tons of smiley pigs and everything, but sold those right before they took a dive price wise, so were slowly building another collection.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 22, 2013)

We are just sitting on our jars. Prices are down, but we bought ours dirt cheap years ago. Does your Dad collect any particular type?


----------



## epackage (Feb 22, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Ohiosulator
> That quart came from an antique shop here in northeast ohio for 10 bucks! Its got a bigger kick up than most pontiled bottles!


 I'll be happy to quintuple your investment...[]


----------



## sandchip (Feb 23, 2013)

Beautiful bottles, so much that I think I'd put a third bracket on the window mullion, just for peace of mind.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 23, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  sandchip
> 
> Beautiful bottles, so much that I think I'd put a third bracket on the window mullion, just for peace of mind.


 Yeah what Jim says!!.... Great looking display!!


----------

